# Montana photograph locations?



## burkleman (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello, I am just starting to get back into photography after a several year hiatus, and am struggling to find interesting locations to take landscape photos near or around Billings, MT. I have been to the beartooths but recently they are just so hazy and smoky. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Would also be interested in meeting others that I could learn from or figure stuff out with.

Thanks, Brandon


----------

